# االاقسام العامة > المنتخب الوطني - صقور الجديان >  >  إنهم ابناء السودان

## Ehab M. Ali

** المنتخب الصامد
* خليفة المنقذ
*علاءالدين يوسف رجل المباراة
*مازدا .. الف مبروك
*بله يا بله
* سفاري .. الاسد النتر
وكل كوكبة المنتخب السوداني
كل شبيبة المنتخب
الف الف الف مبروك
تعادل بطعم الفوز
ونقطة غالية جداً من فك الاسد

*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*هيثم مصطفي
فيصل العجب
لا تعليــــــــــــــــــــــــــق
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

هيثم مصطفي
فيصل العجب
لا تعليــــــــــــــــــــــــــق



 سامحني يا ايهاب أنا بعلق

أنتما سبب فقدان نقطتين غاااااااااااااااااليتين

سنحفر هذا في ذاكرتنا
                        	*

----------


## يوسف سالم

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

سامحني يا ايهاب أنا بعلق

أنتما سبب فقدان نقطتين غاااااااااااااااااليتين

سنحفر هذا في ذاكرتنا



العكس لو موجود اى منهما سنخسر نتيجة المباراة.................لأن المباراة مباراة لياقة وسرعة.............التحية لأفراد المنتخب الوطنى واحدا تلو الاخر
*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*مبروك للسودان نقطة غالية أنتزعت إنتزاعاً
أول مره منذ زمن ليس بالقصير أرى اللاعبين ينضحون بالوطنية
ألف مبروك .. وإلى الأمام
*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*مبروك للكرة السودانية 

مبروك للسودان 

مبروك لزامر الحى الذى اطرب 

ماذدا
*

----------


## قوات الباتت لاو

*اولا الحمدلله علي هذه النتيجة الايجابية 
الف مبرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررروك لكل اهل السودان بختلاف ميولهم الرياضى والسياسى
*

----------


## الحارث

*الف مبروووووووووووووووك
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*احب السودان والدول المجاورة
                        	*

----------


## فائزمصطفى جعفر

*بحبك يا سودان بنحبك سسسسسسسسسسسسسسسودددددددددددددددددددددان
                        	*

----------


## احمد نجيب

*والله الف مبروك مع اني كنت اتمناها انتصارا ولكن يكفي الاداء الجميل والرجولي لابنا ماذا والسودان..
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*الحمد لله حمداً كثيراً ... الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر ...

وألف مليون مبروك للسودان المنتخب والأمة ...
*

----------


## طارق الامين

*ألف الف الف الف الف 
مليون مبروك 
نقطة غالية بطعم الفوز ...
ومباراة قوية ورائعة جدا 
*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*الحمد لله على هذة النتيجة
والف الف الف مبروك لكل السودان
واتمنى ان تكون بداية نهضة كروية
                        	*

----------

